# Road To Sub-20 3x3



## NickT13 (Mar 1, 2018)

Im creating this to see who can become sub-20 on 3x3 first.
This comp has no deadline and is simply a way for 25-30 sec solvers to give eachother tips and tricks to eventually become sub 20.
If you are already sub-20 feel free to post averages and maybe try to help others with tricks you have learned.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

NickT13 said:


> Im creating this to see who can become sub-20 on 3x3 first.
> This comp has no deadline and is simply a way for 25-30 sec solvers to give eachother tips and tricks to eventually become sub 20.
> If you are already sub-20 feel free to post averages and maybe try to help others with tricks you have learned.


Good Day,

Just so that you are aware there is already a thread for racing to sub 20: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-20-on-3x3.67044/page-7
You are probably fine leaving the poll, but I believe anyone that is trying to achieve sub 20 is going to post there average in the thread that already has been started and that has scrambles that are posted once a week.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 2, 2018)

This isn't a race thread, it's more of a discussion/support thread.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> This isn't a race thread, it's more of a discussion/support thread.


Right! I might have a (cough missed read it.) Sorry


----------



## Zachary Weeks (Mar 23, 2018)

Im about an 18.6ish average. The main thing that got me sub 20 so quickly was j perms how to become sub 20 video and the f2l tip about once you know what to do with a pair stop looking at it and while finishing the alg (from memory) look at other parts of the cube.


----------

